
What Is Monero? The Cryptocurrency where privacy matters most - impostervt
https://www.bitcoinbeginner.com/blog/what-is-monero/
======
stuxnet79
How is Monero viewed right now in the cryptocurrency community? Is it just
another asset class or can it actually function as a currency? I have been
disillusioned by all the offerings out there but I'm intrigued by Monero.

~~~
sincerely
The dark net market space has been going through a lot of upheaval in the past
~year (lots of markets going down etc) but there is a meaningful shift away
from bitcoin to monero going on.

------
jhbadger
The creators seem to be Esperantists -- "Monero" means "coin" in Esperanto,
and their implementation of the I2P network is called "kovri" which is the
Esperanto verb "to cover".

